# [FIX/WORK-AROUND] Working Hulu Plus App for all!?



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

This fix was originally for the Thunderbolt, but I've found that it's working on almost all devices, so I figured I'd post in a more general section, here is just a copy of what is going on-

Ok after looking for a few possibilities as to why Hulu Plus wasn't working on CM7, I never found a 100% solid answer, always got "Device Not Supported". It came to my attention that a couple people did manage to have it working for them, one of which did it from a restore off of a Droid X. So with the help of tostrander he sent me a backup of Hulu Plus from a Droid X that had it working, and I restored it and now all works fine for me.

This may or may not work at all, please let me know if it doesn't so I can junk this thread till another solution is found. Not sure if this will work on OMFGB or other AOSP/Some other roms as well that were having problems, but feedback would be appreciated.

Directions:
1. Delete Hulu Plus if you have it installed already.
2. Delete any backups you may have of it in Titanium Backup.
3. Get Titanium Backup if you don't already have it.
4. Download this file here: and unzip it, there will be 3 folders in it.
5. Place all 3 folders in the sdcard/TitaniumBackup folder
6. Launch Titanium Backup and restore the backup.
7. Enjoy?

And of course I'm not responsible for anything that goes wrong and blah blah blah.

PLEASE NOTE: You can't use "Ad Free" or anything that modifies hosts for this, or the videos won't load.


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried this fix and it did not work on my TB. If anyone has any luck please let me know the process in which you used to install. Thanks


----------



## Fabolous (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome, worked like a charm on my Sensation!


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

"1techydude said:


> I tried this fix and it did not work on my TB. If anyone has any luck please let me know the process in which you used to install. Thanks


Works great on my Thunderbolt using directions above, what rom are you on?


----------



## jjjtriplej (Jun 16, 2011)

This worked perfectly on my droid x running cm7 with the 8-10-11 unofficial fixed nightly. Thanks!


----------



## Hardiw1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Works on DX. Nicely done sir.


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

didn't work for me on droid x with miui 1.8.5..should this be free or do you need to subscribe to hulu..also i just force closed adfree instead of uninstalling:smile3:


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hardiw1 said:


> Works on DX. Nicely done sir.


 what rom are u running and so u have any adblockers installed..thanks


----------



## Fabolous (Jun 6, 2011)

ufish2 said:


> didn't work for me on droid x with miui 1.8.5..should this be free or do you need to subscribe to hulu..also i just force closed adfree instead of uninstalling:smile3:


Hulu plus is a paid service, not free.

Also, you need to go into Adfree and hit revert, force closing or uninstalling it will have no effect as your hosts file has already been modified.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## willy900wonka (Jun 6, 2011)

Works like a charm: Evo 3D


----------



## CNPalmer (Aug 8, 2011)

This works flawlessly on my Nook Color running CM7.1 RC1.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Confirmed working on CM4DX nightly 51.

edit: 57, as well.


----------



## asstchair (Nov 2, 2011)

can someone please repost the files? Dropbox says the link in the first message of this thread has expired.


----------



## kazeone (Nov 12, 2011)

asstchair said:


> can someone please repost the files? Dropbox says the link in the first message of this thread has expired.


yes can someone please post a new link would love to try this out.


----------

